# [SOLVED] How to install Canon LBP5000 printer ?

## Nreal

Canon readme:

This file gives a brief description on how to build and install CAPT driver

modules.

Quick install:

==============

  To build and install CAPT modules, run make at the top-level

 directory of this pakage source trees as follows:

 $ make gen

 $ su

 # make install

 This file gives a brief description on how to build and install

Canon printer driver modules.

Quick install:

==============

  To build and install modules, run make at the top-level

 directory of this pakage source trees as follows:

 $ make gen

 $ su

 # make install

How this driver should be installed to get it to work?Last edited by Nreal on Wed Jun 01, 2011 11:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lxg

You already wrote it.  :Wink: 

I don't know what CAPT is, but I assume that, if Canon writes such a manual, 

Create a new directory, and unpack the package there. Then open a shell and go to the directory you just created by unpacking. There, you enter:

```
make gen
```

This will (hopefully) produce lots of compiler output and hopefully no error messages. Once it is done, you enter su to become root. Then enter:

```
make install
```

This will hopefully install the driver to the proper positions on your disk. There might also be some messages at the end of that step, so read the output carefully.

Then: If it's a good driver, it will work with CUPS out of the box, then go to http://localhost:631/ to configure your printer. If it's a not so good printer, it will, at best, ship an own graphical interface. If it's a crappy printer, ... dunno, read the manual and contact support.

By the way: As many printers, especially cheap ones, are Windows-only (so-called GDI-printers), it's always a good idea to check the OpenPrinting database if and how well a printer works on Linux. There's also an entry for your Canon LBP-5000.

----------

## Nreal

I noticed that calculate overlay has canon lbp5000 drivers. 

Im happy  :Very Happy: 

----------

